# Ver codigo de un pic ya programado



## mangolopez1 (Ago 15, 2006)

Hola amigos tengo un serio  problema con wel proyecto de grado de la universidad estoy desarrollando una aplicacion con un pic 16F874A lo " tengo" un 80% desarrollado pero se medaño el pc y se me perdio el codigo que llevava de programa y no tennia copia sera que es posible leer el pic y pasarlo a ensamblador nuevamente? yo utilizo el MPLAB para compilar y el icprog para quemar el pic. agradesco cualquier ayuda.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 15, 2006)

Hola, si el programa grabado en el pic no le activaste la protección de código, solo hay que leerlo con el icprog y utilizar un desemsamblador (disassembler):

http://www.hagi-online.org/picmicro/picdisasm.html
http://www.geocities.com/dinceraydin/pic/djdasm/djdasm.html

Pero si la protección de código esta activada, ya no hay nada que hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## mangolopez1 (Ago 18, 2006)

Amigo muchas gracias, probare el programa  si funciona me salvo de mucho tiempo de trabajo que lo veia perdido. a un que tengo algunas dudas de como manejarlo para combertirlo a ASM.


----------



## newlin (Ago 31, 2006)

Esta son los link mas salvadores para mi caso

Chamo GRACIAS


----------



## maunix (Sep 5, 2006)

Otra forma es usar el desensamblador del MPLAB .

1) Ir a File, Import, y buscar el archivo HEX en cuestión

2) View, Program Memory


Saludos


----------



## nicolas21 (Nov 27, 2008)

Muchas gracias, me salvaste ahora puedo saber una codificacion que me tenia como loco! estoy intentando hacer un POV


----------



## Chery (Jun 3, 2022)

*H*ola*, *buenos d*í*as*. T*engo el mismo problema*.
¿C*reen que se pueda ver el c*ó*digo de mi PIC en el programa microbrn k150*?*


----------



## unmonje (Jun 3, 2022)

Los PICs se protegen de varias maneras según cada modelo.
Si el chip que quieres copiar está protegido en lectura, se te va poner difícil.
Si NO esta protegido leerás el archivo en modo .HEX y puede que algún software, sea capaz de mostrártelo en lenguaje ensamblador.
De otro modo no va a ser posible porque las diferentes protecciones las pone la persona que lo programó.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jun 3, 2022)

El link de DJASM no funciona (Geocities cerró sus servidores de hosting)
Subo los binarios EXE de los decompilers:

PICDisasm convierte un archivo hexadecimal en un archivo asm.
El archivo ASM es compatible con el ensamblador de Microchip (MPLab-IDE). Se admiten los tipos PIC10, PIC12 y PIC16.

*Otro método:*
Usar la función IMPORTAR de MPLAB que se encuentra en el menú Archivo para importar su código como hexadecimal. A continuación, pueden ver la lista de ASM en la ventana Memoria del programa.


----------

